# Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!



## Michael Grabow (29. Juli 2003)

Moin AB-ler
Aufgrund der Argumentation im Thread Tempo-Limit, Flop  würde es mich interessieren wer eigentlich einen Bootsführerschein hat? Vieleicht ergibt sich daraus ein genaueres Bild für die Diskussion. Gruß
Michael

ps. Wenn ich nicht viel Vertrauen in meinen Sohn hätte dürfte er auch nicht mit einen 10 PS Motor alleine auf das Wasser. In Hamburg fahren wir einen 130er Yamaha


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2003)

Beide Scheine (Binnen nur Motor) mit Signalmittelprüfung...
Warum? Ich möchte mich gerne "sicher" auf dem Wasser bewegen können, wissen und verstehen, wer wie was wo tut und was was wie wo wann bedeutet... "Sicher" heisst für mich, dass ich auch eine gewissen Leistungsreserve für mein Boot habe, um bei Wetterumschwüngen rechtzeitig das rettende Ufer erreichen kann (auf See) und mich im "Wooling" auf der Weser "sicher" bewegen kann.
Ob der Schein sinnvoll ist? Ja! Uneingeschränktes ja! Nicht nur auf See, sondern gerade auf den Binnenwasserstrassen ist teilweise so viel Verkehr und im Verhältnis so wenig PLatz, dass man schon wissen muß, wer wann wie was darf. Sicher kann man das nachlesen, aber wie soll man das Wissen nachweisen???
Ob die Scheine allerdings vor Unfug schüzten, glaube ich allerdings nicht! Siehe dazu einige Rücksichtslose auf den Strassen...

Im Strassenverkehr ist es selbstverständlich die Verkehrsregeln zu kennen - warum nicht auch auf dem Wasser??!!! Vielleicht sollte man eine Art "Minischein", ähnlich dem Fahrradführerschein, anbieten. So ist wenigstens gewährleistet, dass ein gewisses Grundwissen vermittelt wird... Theorie ist zwar nicht alles, aber ein "Veranstaltungsabend" ist 100 mal intensiver als ein reines Lesen. Bücher geben keine Antworten auf Fragen...


----------



## CptHaddock (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Freunde,

ja, beide Scheine plus UKW Seefunk und Signalmittelprüfung (Knallschein). Zusätzlich bin ich seit 17 Jahren Bootsführer bei der DLRG in Hamburg auf der Elbe und führe dort zurzeit ein recht kräftiges Boot mit 205 PS Innenboarder. Und, glaubt mir, ich habe in den Jahren schon vieles erlebt (auf der Elbe, im Hafen und auch auf der Ostsee und im kleinen Belt), was mir die Haare zu Berge stehen lässt.

Ich schließe mich voll und ganz Franky an und plädiere aus Sicherheitsgründen auf allen Wasserstraßen für den Erwerb eines Führerscheins. Das beziehe ich auch auf unsere skandinavischen Nachbarländer. Was ich dort so ab und zu an Unfug und bodenlosem Leichtsinn erleben durfte verschlägt einem jedes mal aufs Neue die Sprache. Ich würde die bisher in D geltenden Regelungen sogar noch verschärfen. Kein Führen eines Bootes ohne Führerschein. Weg mit der meines Erachtens sogar gemeingefährlichen PS-Untergrenzenregelung. Zur Erklärung: Auf den heute viel befahrenen Wasserstraßen (sowohl Binnenwasserstraßen, als auch Seeschifffahrtsstraßen) herrscht mittlerweile soviel Verkehr, dass es immer gefährlich ist, egal ob mit 6 oder 60 PS. Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Idioten mit Botten ausgestattet mit 5-6 PS Krupps Dreimix Quirlen meinen mit vier bis fünf Anglern auf die offene See zu müssen. Keine Sicherheitsreserve, kein gar nichts. Lebensgefahr pur.

Nun hängt mich bitte nicht gleich auf, vor allem die Sportfreunde ohne Lappen nicht. Aber leider leider weiß ich, wovon ich spreche. Und nicht nur einmal musste ich , das Leben meiner Besatzung, dasMaterial und zuletzt meine Gesundheit aufs Spiel setzen, um im allerletzten Moment so ein paar Idioten noch von der Schippe des Beelzebubs zu picken. Fragt mal die Kollegen von der DGzRS, die können davon auch ganze Arien singen.

Zwar schützt der Erwerb des Scheins nicht vor Idiotie, jedoch wirkt der Schein als Filter und bringt auch Unwissenden zumindest die Grundlagen des sicheren Führens von Wasserfahrzeugen näher.

In diesem Sinne immer eine Hand breit Wasser unter dem Kiel

CptHaddock


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juli 2003)

Auch beide Scheine, seit 13 jahren.
Den beiden Vorpostern ist kaum noch was hinzuzufügen. Ein Aussenborder ist ein gefährliches Ding. Man muß einmal gezwungen werden, sich mit den wichtigsten Dingen vertraut zu machen. Eine 10 minütige Einweisung reicht nicht aus.
Ich halte die Freigrenze von 5 PS für Motorboot auch für Wahnsinn. Da werden 5m Kajütboote mit dieser Quirlen motorisiert und auf die offene See gelassen. Das dient nur den Geschäftemachern. Die Kisten kommen gegen keine strammen Wind mehr zurück.
Was immer wieder auf See passiert, wurde hier ja schon oft genug diskutiert. Gerade wieder wurde so ein Kapitän aus der Ostsee geborgen, der meinte, ein Fishunter sei kein Badespielzeug sondern ein Boot - Wahnsinn!!


----------



## C.K. (29. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch beide Scheine!

Mir drehts schon den Magen um wenn ich an Holland denke! Keine Ahnung von Vorfahrtsregeln oder ähnliches einfach mal fahren, es passiert schon nichts! Mit 5 PS ohne Führerschein kann man wenigstens keine anderen gefährden!


----------



## jucyfruit (29. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich geb euch da auf jedenfall Recht. Ich angle zwar immer vom Ufer aus, allerdings hätts mich im Urlaub z. B. am Gardasee schon öfter gejuckt mal eine Runde mit sonem Teil zu drehen. Wo kann man denn diese Schein alle machen? Etwa nur an größeren Seen oder Meer?

Gruß

Jucy


----------



## Fynn_sh (29. Juli 2003)

Hi,
ab wie viel Jahren darf man beide Scheine machen?

Viele Grüße :q :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe seit 15 Jahren beide Scheine. Wenn man das alles beherzigt, was dort an Wissen vermittelt wurde und noch eine gehörige Portion Respekt gegenüber der See hat, kann einem normalerweise nicht´s mehr passieren.


----------



## ralle (29. Juli 2003)

Ich würde gerne den Schein machen - aber hier in meiner Umgebung (Thüringen) gibts nichts und niemanden der soetwas anbietet.
Weder VHS oder der Bootsclub  den es hier gibt .


----------



## wodibo (29. Juli 2003)

Und jetzt steinigt mich!!!!!

Ich fahre seit 1986 nach Norwegen und hatte immer ein Boot von 9 - 100 PS - siehe den Thread im Norgeforum.

Auf deutschen Autobahnen bin ich seit mittlerweile 25 Jahren unfallfrei unterwegs und das mit einer Kilometerleistung nicht unter 150.000 km/ Jahr (!!!!!!). Ich habe noch nichteinmal einen Punkt in Flensburg.

Nun der Hammer: Ich bin angeblich (lt. Arzt) farbuntauglich (nicht zu verwechseln mit farbenblind!!!) und darf keinen P-Schein machen. D.h. ich darf auch keinen Bootsschein machen, da Deutschlands Gesetzgeber außerhalb der Realität leben.

Und noch ein Outing: Ich bin ein sogenannter Raser und wenn ein Auto 250 bis 280 Sachen bringt, dann gibts eins aufs Bodenblech. Wie gesagt wenns geht.

Bin ich jetzt ein guter oder schlechter (Auto/ Boots) Fahrer ;+


----------



## schlot (29. Juli 2003)

Hab auch beide Scheine,
Signalmittel Kurs belegt, nur die Prüfung nicht abgelegt!
Hab aber wenig Fahrpraxis, sprich kein Boot, außer in Norge
ein oder zwei mal im Jahr.
Bin auch nicht der der sich aufdrängt um ein Boot zu führen, mir reicht daß ich weiß wies funktioniert und denk mir halt meinen Teil,
sag dann auch wenn mir was nicht paßt!
Bin der Meinung daß es gut ist wenn die Leute den Schein machen, wenn dich aber ein Augenarzt piesakt wegen eines Sehtests für den Bootsschein, wenn man sonst Auto und Motorradschein hat, denk ich mir daß das alles etwas übertrieben wird!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2003)

Wodibo:
Augenarzt wechseln. Such dir einen, der ein Boot hat!!!!!

Ob ---du--- ein guter oder schlechter Autofahrer/ Bootsfahrer bist,
kann ich nicht beurteilen. Du bist jedenfalls nicht deshalb ein guter
weil du alles bis zum Bodenblech durchtreten kannst. Das kann auch in jeder Dressur erlernt werden.

Ich bin nur sicher, das wir 70% weiniger Tote am Meer hätten, wenn es überall die FS Pflicht gäbe.


----------



## tidecutter (30. Juli 2003)

hi @ all

ich glaube nicht, daß die zahl der toten am meer so viel zurückgehen würde, wenn es überall eine führerscheinpflicht für motorboote geben würde. sie würde sinken - aber erheblich ???

wenn man bedenkt, wieviele unglaubliche sachen (fehler) auf den strassen passieren, wo die führerscheinpflicht ja da ist und aufgrund der meist täglichen benutzung der autos das wissen für die umstände im strassenverkehr ständig gefragt ist, dann frage ich mich bei dem eher seltenen gebrauch eines bootes, geschweige denn des wissens zum führen eines bootes, wie das so gravierend einfluß auf die unfallquote haben soll. 

es hängt am ende am ende immer von der vernunft und dem erkennen von gefahren ab und das lernt man nicht oder sehr ungenügend in der fahrschule. #h #h #h


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen See-Führerschein-Einschreiben beim Postamt abgeholt g:
Die Kopie geht heute noch raus, dann bekomme ich auch meinen Binnenschein.

Mir hat die Vorbereitung auf die Führerscheine auch die Augen weit geöffnet. Von "Wozu braucht man einen Bootführerschein?" hat sich meine Einstellung geändert zu "Wie kann man die Leute mit 5 PS auf das Wasser lassen?"

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe beide Führerscheine und einen enormen Respekt vor der See.
Diesen habe ich bei etlichem Norwegentouren erworben.

Wir sind auch immer ohne Führerschein rumgekurvt und fühlten uns mit unserer Erahrung relativ sicher.
Jetzt haben wir zwei Führerscheinbesitzer in der Mannschaft und wir wissen es besser.

Ich verstehe nicht die Aversion gegen die Prüfung.

Klar, gibt es Idioten, die werden auch mit Schein nicht klüger.
Diese gibt es auch unter den Autofahrern.
Sollte man deswegen den Autoführerschein abschaffen?

In Norwegen ist man ja meist relativ alleine auf dem Wasser.

Aber kommt mal in die Nähe von Schiffahrtsstrassen mit Verkehr!! :c ! Wer hat denn nun Vorfahrt? Oder es kommt Nebel auf und es tutet!!! Oder das GPS fällt aus! und..und.. und..

Es gäbe noch eine Menge schwieriger Situationen, die mir einfallen.

Aber jedem sein Ding!!

@ Wodi

wir hatten in unserem Kurs auch einen Teilnehmer der eine gewisse Farbschwäche hatte. 
Als er aber ohne Nutzung der Farbtafeln rot und grün erkennen konnte, war es in Ordnung.

So jetzt halte ich mich 'raus

Heinz Jürgen

#h :m


----------



## Dorschrobby (30. Juli 2003)

Hy,

muß zugeben, habe keinen Bootsführerschein.
Habe aber schon öfters, vor allem in Dänemark Boote gemietet, bis 60 PS. 
Am unwohlsten fühlte ich mich allerdings in Norge, mit einem kleinen Boot mit 5 PS.
Die PS-Zahl sagt doch auch nichts aus wie schnell ein Boot ist, habe auf Langeland schon 2 mal ein 60PS Diesel Boot gehabt, Verdränger, 8 Meter lang. Da überholt einen ein kleines Boot mit 15 PS.
Also wenn Führerschein, weshalb dann nicht Geschwindigkeit bezogen ?
Was wäre mit Führerscheinpflicht ?
Dann würden auch nicht viel mehr den Führerschein machen, sondern die meisten mit 5/10 PS rausfahren, ob dann weniger passiert ?
Ich kann mich auch in einem Schlauchboot ohne Motor umbringen.
Denke einfach Vernunft ohne Übermut, dann fährt man einigermaßen sicher.

Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit ist übrigens der häufigste Grund für Unfälle im Straßenverkehr, fahre zwar auch mal ganz gerne "schnell", es gibt aber Physikalische Grenzen.

Harren wir der Dinge die da kommen, glaube aber ehrlich nicht an eine strenge Regelung in den Nordländern.

Bye
Dorschrobby


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2003)

Was mir in der obigen Debatte am meisten auffällt, ist, dass die
Nicht-Führerschein-Inhaber (geiles Wort!) die Gefahren überhaupt nicht erfassen. Erst mit Erwerb des Führerscheins, so
sieht man es an den Postings, schwant den Betroffenen, worum es eigentlich geht.
Wenn es eine Frage der Geschwindigkeiten wäre, könnte man
die Probleme sehr einfach lösen. Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Wie hoch schätzt ihr N-FS-Is die Chance eines "Mann-über-bord" ein,
noch dazu im Winter, wenn dieses Mänöver nie richtig geübt und
erklärt wurde???
Ich habe noch nie in irgendwelchen Reiseberichten gelesen: Wir
bekamen eine Bootseinweisung, haben einige Anlegemanöver
geübt, alle haben  einige Mann-über-Bord-Manöver gefahren....
Es war immer nur zu lesen: Vermieter kommt, Sachen ins Haus,
schnelle Bootseinweisung und noch schnell mal raus...


----------



## petipet (30. Juli 2003)

*Bootsführerschein*

Hallo Wodibo,
bin auf deiner Linie. Brumm seit dreissig Jahren auf der Ostsee herum. Ohne Schein, an Dänemarks Küsten. Navigation hab ich autodidaktisch gelernt - und damit überlebt.
Der Sportbootführerschein-See ist zu 95% Geldschneiderei.
Wer, behaupte ich, kann sich nach 2 Tagen zu 50% an den Fragenkatalog erinnern?
Doch wohl keiner. Da wette ich drauf. Braucht auch kein Mensch. Direkt widersinnig ist die PS Regel. Die nützt nur dem Finanzamt und Eichels Eintreibern. Mit max. 5 PS ist jede Jolle lebensgefährlich untermotorisiert. Und mit solchen  Schüsseln, motoren -legal abgesichert- viele Jungs munter auf der Ostsee herum. Ohne Ersatzzündkerzen, Schwungseil, Schehrstiften...
... noch nicht mal was zum Schöpfen dabei, wenn mal dickes Wasser ins Boot kommt.
Realistisch ist da der Gesetzgeber nicht. Diesen Sellesfurzern stört kein abgesoffener Freizeitanglerkapitän, wenn nur die Kasse stimmt.
Gruss#h petipet


----------



## tidecutter (30. Juli 2003)

die chancen zu überleben bei mann über bord unter den bedingungen (winter) sind gering, keine frage. 

das theoretische wissen um solche dinge ist keinesfalls in abrede zu stellen, ebenso das verhalten in fahrrinnen, bei nebel und ähnlichem.  
sich danach richten werden sich auch meistens die, die das natürlich wissen und vor allen dingen die, die regelmäßig kontakt damit haben. 
abhilfe bei wenignutzern bringt da wohl eher eine sehr gute einweisung am boot als ein führerschein, bei dem mir nach ein paar jahren grad noch einfällt, wo ich ihn gemacht habe. gerade die bootsmaneuver müßte man doch regelmäßig mal üben, um sie im notfall richtig durchzuführen. bloß wo hat man die chance zu hause, wenn man kein boot hat.

oder kann vielleicht jeder im board (mit führerschein natürlich)noch von sich behaupten, alle strassenverkehrszeichen noch zu kennen??? ;+ 
wir wären sicher dann auch ganz schnell wieder bei einer diskussion, alle wieviel jahre man wiederholungsprüfungen machen muß usw.
frage ist dann, ob soviel reglementierung immer sein muß???


----------



## Dorschrobby (30. Juli 2003)

Hy,

würde mich wohl auch sicherer fühlen wenn ich einen Führerschein hätte, bin ich es aber ? 
Je sicherer ich mich fühle, je mehr wage ich.
Beispiel, in der ersten Aprilwoche war ich auf Langeland, am ersten Tag hat ein steifer Wind geblasen, wir sind herausgefahren, nach kurzer Zeit wieder rein. Mittags zum Vermieter, der fragt, wart ihr draussen ?, Ja,
Vermieter: seit ihr Lebensmüde,
Ich : sind ja aber gleich wieder zurück.
Kommt der nächste Gast rein, gleiche Frage, gleiche Antwort, mit Kommentar " ich habe den Führerschein "   
Ein Sicherheitstraining mit dem Auto wird auch empfohlen, die Teilnehmer sagen hinterher auch das sie sich sicherer fühlen, trotzdem macht es kaum einer.
Sicher ist mit Führerschein besser, der nützt mir aber nix wenn ich zuviel riskiere. Ich kann bei Nebel auch mal im Hafen bleiben.
Manöver mit dem Boot sind doch vor allem Übungssache, oder ?
Habe übrigens das erste mal als ich den Dieselkutter gemietet habe von dem Vermieter eine lange Einweisung mit Anlegemanöver erhalten.
Un noch was, Freund hat beim THW den Führerschein gemacht, sein Kommentar war, viel Theorie zu lernen, Boot fahren kann man hinterher nicht. Praxisprüfung auf dem Neckar waren 3 Minuten. 
Will keine Reklame machen keinen Führerschein zu machen, wenn er pflicht werden würde, würde ich ihn wohl auch machen. Denke aber einfach das es um 2 mal im Jahr zum Fischen zu schippern mit etwas Vorsicht auch ohne geht.

Bye
Dorschrobby


----------



## Geier0815 (30. Juli 2003)

Also ich gehöre ja auch zu den Leuten ohne Schein und hab nur nen Miefquirl dran, ABER ich hab mir das Wissen für den Schein angeeignet, d.h. ich könnte den Lappen machen wenn ich bereit wäre die 100 Euro für die Prüfung auszugeben. Ich frag mich bloß "wozu"? Ich hab nicht das Geld für nen größeren Motor und ich fahr mit auch nicht besser als ohne.
Bei uns auf der Förde sind sehr viele Spinner mit Lappen unterwegs die nicht mit ihrem Boot umkönnen und warum? Ganz klar, keine Übung, woher auch? Von dem zweimal im Jahr fahren?
Tja, und ich bin ca. 1x die Woche unterwegs, kenn mein Gewässer und vor allen Dingen das Wetter. Also was ist wohl das Entscheidende? Papier oder Erfahrung? Sollte ich aber doch mal zu Geld kommen, werd ich auch mal zur Prüfung gehen aber sonst...


----------



## Jürgen (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo! 

wenn Ihr sehen würdet was hier über das Jahr gesehen auf dem
Wasser abläuft - müsste man ettlichen Leuten das Bootsfahren in
Norge und anderswo verbieten. Natürlich benehmen sich auch
manche Norweger auf dem Wasser daneben (Alkohol) - allerdings
tun Sie das in Ihrem eigenen Gewässer.

Einen dt. Bootsführschein halte ich für Urlauber in Norwegen für
nicht nötig - allerdings wäre ein norweg. "Urlaubsführerschein"
gar nicht schlecht! Einen Tag mit überwiegend Praxis - Bedeutung
von Seezeichen, wie passiere/überhole ich andere Boote, was
mach ich im Notfall, wie befestige ich das Boot richtig usw.............

So ein Kurs würde vor Ort viel mehr Sinn machen als in
Deutschland einen fast 90% Theoriekurs zu machen -
zumindestens war es so bei mir als ich 99 den Schein in
Hamburg gemacht habe.

hilsen fra Hitra  #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2003)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob einer Jürgen widerspricht!!!!

Jürgen@
Wenn diese Truppen in Norwegen ankommen, montieren doch die
ersten schon im Hitratunnel ihre Ruten. Ich hab mich gerade köstlichst amüsiert, wie die Gesichter aussehen würden, wenn
dann ein Reisveranstalter sagt: Heute kein angeln, heute ganztägige Bootseinweisung. Bedienung des Motors, was mach ich wenn der Motor...., An- und ablegen, Mann-über-Bord usw. u.s.w. geiiiiiillllll................
..aber doch so nötig! Leider merken es die meisten erst, wenn der
Arsch auf Grundeis geht!


----------



## Michael Grabow (31. Juli 2003)

Dolphin, hast du dich wieder eingekriegt? Lachanfall zu Ende? Schmunzel! :q :q 
Aber Spaß beiseite: Jürgen, habt ihr vielleicht schon mal überlegt dies Urlaubern auf freiwilliger Basis anzubieten? Würde sich so etwas überhaupt rechnen lassen? Serviceleistungen!?
Noch einen drauf--> gibt es hier im Board Member, die bereit wären einen Unkostenbeitrag für eine Intensive Einweisung zu zahlen? Eventuell sogar mit einer Tour zu den Hot Spots , denn wo die Einweisung stattfindet ist doch Banane :m


----------



## gummiente (31. Juli 2003)

Hi,

hab beide Scheine seit fast 15 Jahren, dazu nen A-Schein.

Ich denke es sollte in ganz Europa eine einheitliche
Führerscheinpflicht geben, einen stärkere Bindung an den
Autoführerschein (da würden vor einer Ausfahrt sicherlich einige
anfangen das Gehirn einzuschalten) und eine Umgestaltung der Prüfung. (etwas Praxisnähe währe nicht verkehrt)

Bis dann Gummiente


----------



## skip (2. August 2003)

Hy,

selbst habe ich den See-Schein  seit über 20 Jahren und bin der Meinung, dass eine Nachprüfung alle 3 Jahre sinnvoll wäre, denn wer nicht ständig mit der Materie zu tun hat, vergisst schnell. #t Und findet Ihr denn bei Nebel wirklich noch alle nach Hause, wenn die Bordelektronik von der überkommenden Welle gelöscht wurde ?   Habt Ihr alle denn noch Kompass, Karte aber auch Dreieck und Zirkel an Bord ? Der Respekt vor der See sollte jeden zur freiwilligen Auffrischung der Navi-Kenntnisse bewegen. Es geht ja um die eigene Sicherheit. #h 

skip :g


----------



## mot67 (2. August 2003)

ich habe beide scheine und signalmittelschein. bin aber, wie einige vorredner der meinung, 
dass der schein eigentlich wenig sinnvoll ist. jemand, der anfänger in sachen bootfahren (also ne landratte) ist, 
dem bringt die theorie recht wenig, jemand der seine erfahrungen schon auf dem wasser gemacht hat lernt wenig dazu. 
ich bin der meinung, das die leute lieber selbstverantwortlich lernen sollten mit boot und motor umzugehen. 
in skandinavien lernt man boot fahren wie laufen oder fahrradfahren und zwar auf dem wasser 
und nicht mit stift und zettel vorm overheadprojektor. bald müssen wir wohl noch nen fahradfahrführerschein machen....


----------



## tidecutter (3. August 2003)

genau fahrradführerschein:q :q :q 

immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie die meisten fahrrad fahren, obwohl viele von denen mit sicherheit einen autoführerschein haben.

ampeln, vorfahrt, schilder ... was ist das??? 

der erste weg ist die vernunft und ein eingeschaltetes gehirn und dann kommen die führerscheine.  


--------------------------------


----------



## Udo Mundt (3. August 2003)

Habe mein Patent 1975 gemacht.
Da gab es noch keine Aufteilung in Binnen- und Seeschein und die Steuerbordtonnen waren noch schwarz.
Einer Führerscheinpflicht kann ich bei der heutigen Verkehrsdichte nur zustimmen, abwohl es kein Allheilmittel ist.


----------



## Tosch (16. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo ralle,

ich habe gesehen das du gerne deinen Schein in Thüringen machen möchtest. Du weißt jedoch nicht wie du eine Schule dafür findest. Es gibt eine Schule in Thüringen, bei dieser Schule habe ich sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht! Wenn Interesse an der Adresse dieser Fahrschule besteht, kannst du mir ja eine mail schicken. Bzw. habe ich hier einen link: http://www.wassersport-schule-koch-jena.de

Tosch


----------



## fly-martin (16. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo

Auch wir ( meine Frau und ich ) haben etliche Scheine - bis hin zum SKS ( Schiffer Küsten Schein - zum Segeln ), daneben noch Pyro und UKW...

Unsere Ausbilder sagte mal : im Sportboot See lernst Du was notwendig ist und im SKS wendest Du es an.

Die Prüfung SKS war nicht einfach - so mit kompletten Kurs auf der Seekarte rund Fehmarn... 

Wer sich über Gefahren auf dem Wasser informieren will sollte sich mal das Buch "Yachtunfälle" anschauen - aus den untersuchten Schadensfällen kann man viel lernen.

Scheine sind meiner Meinung nach ein Muß - dazu ein gehöriges Maß an Respekt vor dem Meer und eigene Vorsicht - wir wollen ja überleben!


----------



## Tosch (16. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne den Schein machen - aber hier in meiner Umgebung (Thüringen) gibts nichts und niemanden der soetwas anbietet.
> Weder VHS oder der Bootsclub  den es hier gibt .


 Hallo, ich wollte dir antworten auf deine frage nach ner fahrschule beantworten, vielleicht hast du meinen eintrag schon gelesen. Sieh mal unter http://www.wassersport-schule-koch-jena.de nach.

MfG Tosch


----------



## Lenzibald (16. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Servus. Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Bootsschein sagt noch nichts über die Tauglichkeit des Bootsführers aus. Ob schein oder nicht wer mit ner 5Meter Schaukel egal wieviele Ps aufs offene Meer fährt ist in meinen Augen Wahnsinnig. Da kann ich grade mal die Küste ein bischen Langschippern mehr nicht. Wenn mans genau nimmt bei uns in Österreich auf den Salzkammergutseen gibts jedes Jahr zig ausfahrten der Wasserrettung weils bei Sturmwarnung noch mit den Elektrobooten rausfahren müssen. Wenns auf unseren Binnenseen schon Wellen mit 3 oder 4 Meter gibt möchte ich nicht wissen wies in der Ostsee ausschaut wenn der Wind auffrischt. Da ist ein Boot mit 5 oder 6 Meter ein Kinderspielzeug. Ich habe übrigens den Bootsführerschein für sämtliche Österreichischen Binnengewässer. Bis 15meter Bootslänge und 500Ps pro Maschine, Inkl Seenprüfung.


----------



## ralle (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

@ Tosch 

Feine Sache -- Danke Dir für die Info 

Werde mich mal mit denen in Verbindung setzen.

Ha das Board ist Klasse !!


P.S.   Herzlich Willkommen Thosch hier im AB    Schön das wir Thüringer mal mehr werden !!


----------



## Skipper47 (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo, habe auch den Bootsführerschein See und habe bei meiner ersten Fahrt ganz schön geschwitzt, da mußte ich mit der Baltic IV in Heiligenhafen rausfahren. Selber Schuld, hätte mir ja auch ein kleineres Boot nehmen können. Seither bin ich der Meinung, daß Autofahren einfacher ist.


----------



## Ramon (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich habe keinen will aber einen machen ( wenn ich groß bin und ein bissschen Geld übrig habe). Ich war schon ein paar mal mit nem kleinen Boot auf der Ostsee


----------



## Ringelwurm (17. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Servus......
Bin jetzt seit einer Woche auf Fehmarn zum Angeln, und was ich da schon gesehen und erlebt habe......
von den 5Ps Quirls weis keiner wo die Wasserstraße lang geht,kreuzen immer links,rechts.....
und einen musst ich wegen spritmangel wieder heimschleppen.
also wenn die dann mit 5PS und 5 Anglern 5Km weit rausfahren (ohne Schein und Erfahrung)find ich das nich so doll.Muß aber jeder selbst wissen was er tut.
Grüße Ringelwurm (Roland)


----------



## Trollvater (19. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Langeland Klaus !!
Du sagst es !!!! #6  #6 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.!!
Gruß Trollvater.  #h 
#r Vor dem Meer ist immer der beste Ratgeber!!


----------



## wildbootsman (22. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Funk baruch ich noch. Ansonsten hab ich schon alles. Bei der Praktischen habe ich dann den Mann über Board tot gefahren. Die Entschuldigung - dann war es halt ne Frau - kam nicht so gut an. Aber beim zweiten Anlauf hat es dann geklappt.

Wildi


----------



## aalkopf (27. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

was kostet denn so ein Bootsführerschein. Aslo alles in allem?


----------



## ralle (27. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe mich heute auch angemeldet !!  Lehrgangsbeginn 11.09.2004

Kosten Lehrgang 195?
Prüfungsgeb. 75?
ev. anstehende Fahrstunden 26? p. Stunde

Sind die Preise ok?  Und hat ev. noch jemand Literatur welche er loswerden will ?


Kann wieder keine Eurozeichen schreiben --Opera läßt grüßen.


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

@ralle
bei den Büchern, Software und Fragebögen mußt du aufpassen. Da gab es im letzten Jahr ein Fragenkatalogwechsel.
Ich habe mir die Bücher 2 mal gekauft -> 1 mal bei eBay die alte Version und dann die neue Version in einem Bootladen direkt um die Ecke bei mir. 

Der hatte so ein Starterpack mit Zirkel, Dreieck, etc.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## KaulBarschKing (27. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich hab im Keller nochn alten Tümmler (4PS glaub ich) und hab schon mit dem gedanken gespielt, mit dem mal angeln zu fahren. Als ich dann aber bei ner Paddel-und angeltour am Herrentag übern müggelsee und durch kanäle geschippert bin, war ich froh, daß mir wenigstens jemand ein paar vorfahrtsregeln erklärt hatte. Bin jetzt auch der meinung, dass ne Bootsführerschein-Pflicht sinnvoll ist.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Samyber (27. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

@ ralle

Wenn du Literatur suchst, dann guck doch einfach mal im Board unter Kleinanzeigen ! :m 

Noch sind die Bücher abzugeben !

Bei Interesse kannst mir ja noch mal schreiben !


----------



## Bootsspezi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

*Bootsführerschein!!!*
*Hey meine Anglerfreunde! Ich bin der meinung das der Bootsführerschein nötig ist, nicht zuletzt damit uns Bootsfahrern garantiert wird, dass nicht jeder Idiot der das passende Geld hat sich einfach ein boot holen kann und uns "zievilisierten Menschen" das Leben auf dem wasser zur "HÖLLE" machen kann. Das sind dann nähmlich oftmals (ohne jemanden persönlch angreifen zu wolen) diejenigen, die ihren müll über die Bordkante schmeisen und wo dann die Naturschützer kommen und uns das ganze Gewässer speren.*

*Wobei wenn ich mich hier in den Foren so umgucke und hier für den Sportbootführerschein die Preise erst so bei ca.400€ anfangen kann ich verstehen das ech da schon das WASSER BIS ZU HALS STEHT!!!*
*Aber ich geb euch mal n Tipp: Wenn ihr mal ne coole angelwoche machen wollt und mit dem Bootsführerschein nach Hause kommen wollt, dann versuchts mal mit Fehmarn!!! Da gibt es die Bootschule Baltic von Klaus Gebauer da kostet der schein nur sage und schreibe 150€!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Da hab ich alle scheine gemacht und war mit dem Unterricht mehr als zufrieden. Klaus ist ein alter Seebär und macht den Unterrich nicht tocken sondern praktisch. *
*Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt schreibt mich einfach mal an und ich schicke euch dann mal seine Telenummer.   (Darkdevil_1999@lycos.de)*

*Petrie heil an alle, Bootsspezi*


----------



## Waldi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Scheine, Scheine, Scheine !
Ich habe keinen, und wenn ich nicht irgendwann mal ein paar Tausender für ein richtiges Boot übrig habe, werde ich auch keinen machen! Der Schein macht mich nicht zum vernünftigen "Seefahrer" Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Nurmalimurlaubbootsführer ist vernünftig genug (Ausnahmen gibts überall) Ich fahre oft von Fehmarn aus mit einem 5PS und hatte noch nie das Gefühl einer gefährlichen Situation. Wenn man die Umstände richtig einschätzt und dem Boot nur das zutraut was es leisten kann, und ich glaube das kann ich als mündiger Bürger, ist ein Pflichtbootsführerschein genauso sinnvoll wie ein Führerschein für Radfahrer. Aber ich vergesse immer, daß wir ja in Deutschland leben - und da sind Scheine irgendwie ein Statussymbol und für alle Regeln gibt es Regeln und Leute die auf Leute aufpassen die was zu regeln haben usw.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ralle (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Samyber schrieb:
			
		

> @ ralle
> 
> Wenn du Literatur suchst, dann guck doch einfach mal im Board unter Kleinanzeigen ! :m
> 
> ...






Wenn man die Augen nicht überall hat  #6


----------



## Bootsspezi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Moin erstmal, Waldi! Ich kann deine meinung leider nicht ganz teilen, wobei ich der ansicht bin das jeder seine eigene meinung haben kann und diese auch vertreten sollte, aber ein Bootsführerschein mit einem Fahradführerschein zu vergleichen finde ich etwas sehr albern und Kindisch! Vielmehr sollte man ihm mir dem Autoführerschein vergleichen! Und im Straßenverkehr darf auch nicht jeder der ein Auto fahren kann gleich auf die straßen! Auch nicht wenn er sich und das auto vieleich trichtg einschätzen kann!!! Es geht in dieser sache auch nicht nur um deine sicherheit sonderen auch um die der anderen! Nehmen wir mal an wir bräuchten keinen schein und 
du würdest dir ne Quicksilver kaufen und damit losfahren. Plötzlich kommt nebel auf und du hörst ein schallsignal (z.b. lang, kurz, kurz, kurz) dann hättest du nicht auch nur im geringsten eine ahnnung was du tun müsstest weil du nichtmal wissen würdest was es bedeutet. *Und so ist es auf der Straße, in der Luft und* *eben auch auf dem Wasser!!!*                 Schöne grüße an alle 

PS: Ich denke mal da vertreten auch noch andere diese meinung!


----------



## tidecutter (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

aus gegebenem anlass...

hab seit letztem wochenende den schein für binnen. 
hat sich über nen kumpel so ergeben für nen ich glaub fairen preis. da hab ich einfach mitgemacht.
frage mich allerdings schon, wenn ich den lehrgang und seinen inhalt rekapituliere, warum wir wieder als "größte" seefahrernation dieser welt solch einen zauber machen und in einer nicht unerheblichen zahl an ländern in europa, deren einwohner manchmal nahezu auf einem boot geboren werden, nicht mal über solche scheine nachgedacht wird!

nur mal so zum nachdenken.

tidecutter


----------



## Waldi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

@tidecutter, Du triffst es genau - in diese Richtung meinte ich auch den Vergleich mit dem Fahrradführerschein

@Bootsspezi,
Ein Erstklässler fährt 1 km mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule. Er muß rechts fahren, 20 Schilder beachten, hat Gegenverkehr, wird überholt und muß das bei Wind und Wetter.
Ich such mir das Wetter aus, fahr 1 km raus auf einer Straße die so breit ist wie der Horizont, konnte keinen Überholen, hatte auch kein Gegenverkehr und binn mit 43 auch schon etwas erfahrener als der kleine Fratz auf dem Kinderrad.
Nun sag selber, welcher Schein macht Sinn?
Ich meine bis 5 PS ohne, ist schon in Ordnung - oder kommen danach die Ruderboote, die Tretboote oder gar die Bellyboatfahrer (von denen sich manche mehr zutrauen als ich mit dem 5 PS-Boot) ???


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Servus @Waldi Wenn du das schon alles erlebt hättest was ich schon mitgemacht habe würdest du sogar für Ruderboote nen Schein verlangen. Was denkst du wieviele Ruderboote mir auf der Donau schon mitten in der Nacht total ohne Beleuchtung mitten in der Fahrrinne begegnet sind. Das sind Wahnsinnige kann ich nur sagen weißt was los ist wenn ich mit nem 140PS Außenboarder über so ne Ruderschüssel drüberfahre. Oder wenn 50meter vor der Schleuse bei ca 50cm hohen Wellen auf einmal Köpfe von schwimmenden auftauchen. Da sollte man sein Boot schon einigermaßen beherrschen und wissen wohin man das Steuer dreht damit das heck keinen mitnimmt. Ich hab mein Boot leider aus Gesundheitlichen gründen verkaufen müssen war ein 5meter Kabinenboot mit 140PS Außenboarder und lag echt stabil auf dem wasser wir haben mal versucht ob manns zum Kentern bringt 5 Erwachsene haben sich auf einer Seite ans Boot gehängt keine Chance zum Kippen, aber 20 oder mehr Kilometer aufs offene Meer hätte ich mich auch nicht getraut damit.


----------



## Waldi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Sieht fast aus wie ein schwarzer BMW mit Lichthupe Dein Einhundertvierzigpsgehtbeiseiteboot!


----------



## Trollvater (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Jürgen / Boardis !!

Kann ich nur zustimmen!!!!!!!!! #6 
Einen dt. Bootsführschein das wäre Top auch in Norge #6 .Aber auch ich halte ihn für Urlauber in Norwegen nicht unbedingt für
nötig - allerdings wäre ein norweg. Pflicht "Urlaubsführerschein"
gar nicht schlecht! 1 Tag mit überwiegend Praxis - Bedeutung
von Seezeichen, wie passiere/überhole ich andere Boote, was
mach ich im Notfall, wie befestige ich das Boot richtig usw..
So ein Kurs würde vor Ort viel mehr Sinn machen .Er sollte zur Pflicht werden!!!!!! Ich habe noch kein Jahr in Norge erlebt ,wo ich nicht Leute aus Seenot retten mußte.Sie sehen das Wasser und denken an den Fisch den man doch fangen möchte,evtl. noch an Durstlöscher und Köder und Gerät.
Oft der Anfang vom Ende.
Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe dieses Jahr den See gemacht. Habe Jahre lang davor immer in Dänemark gefahren. Wohne ja nur 30 km davor. Ich kann aber auch nur empfehlen, das man den Schein macht. Sind zu viele Situationen, wo man sonst nicht Bescheid weiss.
Und Sicherheit geht nun mal vor.


Sven


----------



## Petrusautor (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe mit Interesse die verschiedenen Meinungen gelesen. Interessant fand ich, dass viele Nicht-Lizenzler auch von der Notwendigkeit nicht zu überzeugen sind. Das hat zumeist den Grund, dass sie meinen, sich ja "nur" auf bestimmten Gewässern zu bewegen.
Vergessen wird, dass es auch andere Gewässer gibt.
Ich selber wohne an der Weser und auch, wenn der Verkehr dort in den letzten Jahren zurück gegangen ist, kommt man doch schnell in vertrackte Situationen.
Auf meinem Weg zur Ostsee muss ich die Weser, die Elbe und den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal befahren und wer das einmal gemacht hat, weiß das Wissen eines Führerscheinkurses zu schätzen.

Ich selber habe angefangen mit einem motorisierten Schlauchboot, dann einer 3,5 m Holzjolle mit AB, führerscheinfrei.
1977 Amtlicher Sportbootführerschein, 
Anfang der 90er beide Scheine (See und Binnen) freiwillig erneuert.
Dazu UKW. Kein Pyro.
Heute fahre ich dieses hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass es niemanden über 5 PS ohne Führerschein auf dem Wasser geben sollte. Buten und Binnen.

Es spielt für Gelegenheitsfahrer dabei nicht unbedingt eine große Rolle, ob man ausreichend Praxis-Stunden bei der Boots-Fahrschule gemacht hat.
Weil, Praxis bekommt man nur durch Praxis. Und die bekommt man am schnellsten in Holland. Wer z.B. einmal die Kanal-Tour von Haaren / Ems nach Rütenbrok / Ter Apel / Staadskanaal / Groningen gmacht hat, wird das bestätigen. Du kommst als Landratte und gehst als Künstler. Und du kannst mit dem Boot umgehen. Zumindest Binnen, Buten muss man sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes erfahren, um seine und des Bootes Grenzen abschätzen zu können.


----------



## moin moin (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe den Thread mit Verwunderung und nur stichpunktmässig gelesen. Als Besitzer beider Führerscheine inlc. Pyro.-Schein bin ich der Meinung, dass die Bestimmung für das Führen eines Bootes schon sehr einfach gehalten sind. 
Ich habe schon einige brenzlige Situationen gehabt, in denen Führerscheininhaber offensichtlich alle Regeln missachtet haben. 
Im Übrigen sollte auch nicht verschwiegen werden, dass auch die 5PS´ler nach einem Unfall nachweisen müssen, dass sie sich ausreichend mit Materie beschäftigt haben und die Regeln beherrschen! 
Der hier kritisierte Augentest, ist ein MUSS. Eine Farbschwäche, kann insbesondere bei unsichtigem Wetter und Nacht lebengefährlich sein! Es hat Vorteile, wenn ich erkennen kann, in welche Richtung das große schwimmende Ding vor mir, fährt! ;-)) 

Gruß RAlf


----------



## powermike1977 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

will einen machen, damit ich ma auf die maas kann!


----------



## Coachman (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe Beide, See und Binnen, plus Pyroschein.
LRC und UBI will ich demnächst noch machen.
Und falls ich von meiner "Regierung" das Ok krieg werde ich mich mit dem Seeschifferschein beschäftigen.
Ich halte die Scheine schon für sinnvoll, da kriegt man zumindest mal die Grundzüge mit. Vorallem Verkehrsregeln etc.
Und man lernt wo man nachschauen kann wenn man mal auf dem Wasser was nicht kennt.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Moin!

Habe Boot See + UKW international und SKS (Segelschein).

Hatten schon einmal das Thema "Bootsführerschein" im Board mit sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen- sage ich auch nichts dazu.

Du wolltest ja wissen, wer alles einen Schein hat!

Es gibt so etwas wie "seemanschaft" - das ist nicht nur ("Herr Hauptmann, Herr Hauptmann, im Keller brennt Licht und ich weiß wer's angelassen hat), sondern da geht es um Sicherheit und Regeln, die man auf dem Wasser befolgen sollte.

Die, die das nicht kapieren wollen, kann man wohl nicht helfen...

Grüsse - bootsmann HH


----------



## Haiopai (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallöchen,
ich bin u.A. Ausbilder für Motorbootscheine See/Binne, bei einer der größten Segelschule Hamburgs (Käpt`n Prüsse, Alster, ist fast jedem Hamburger ein Begriff)  Was ich da so in der ersten Stunde eines neuen Kurs erlebe, wär auf See der Horror, teuer bis tödlich für Skipper, Mitfahrer und Beteiligte. Das Ausbilbungsboot ist eine VolksYacht Fisherman mit einem Diesel der bei den Manövern so langsam dreht, das jedes 5PS Boot schneller wär und mit der Hand an der Pinne schwieriger zu fahren ist. 
-Ich habe noch nie erlebt, das einer die wenigen "lächerlichen, einfachen und ja wohl auch unnötigen" Grundmanöver mit der Übergabe des Steuers richtig, sicher und vernümftig gefahren ist. Am Ende jedoch, verstehen und begreifen *alle  * [Uwarum es so wichtig ist/war einen Führerschein gemacht zu haben.....  Auf welcher Seite  weicht denn die "führerscheinfreie 5PS-Fraktion" aus? Was denn wenn mal einer ins Wasser gefallen ist...erstmal den Propeller durchs Gehirn ziehen? Tonnen sind egal? Kompass brauch ich nicht, weil ich mit meinem kleinen Boot ja nur bei schönem Wetter fahre? Anlegen wird schon irgenwie klappen? ......Viel Spaß wir begegnen uns auf See !!!


----------



## Ulrich (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hi, Ich möchte gerne nach Norwegen fahren, habe mir ein Haus  schon augesucht.Der
Haken ist man kann inklusive ein Motorboot 30Ps benutzen. Muß ich einen Führerschein
haben und was kostet er. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hamburg.

                                  Ulrich


----------



## Hochseestipper (5. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

moin,
also um auch mal was zu diesem Thema zu sagen, ich habe beide Scheine UKW usw. vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Bin aber so mit 5 jahren bei meinem Vater auf dem Boot gefahren,(wie die Skandinavier auf einem Boot geboren) Es waren kleine, größere, schnelle und langsame dabei, den Schein habe ich nur gemacht weil ich jetzt mit meinen Söhnen rausfahre und im Ostseebereich, wenn ich gefahren bin sehr viel kontrolliert wurde.
Die Gefahren auf See werden von vielen extrem unterschätzt, auch wenn ich meine ich beherrsche mein Boot und fahre in einem fremden Gebiet und erkundige mich nicht über die Verhältnisse nicht, kommen auch alte Hasen ins schwitzen.
Bei meiner ersten Praktischen Prüfung, bin ich durchgefallen nur weil ich vor Überheblicheit oder Aufregung 3 Knoten vertauscht habe, ein beispiel von Selbstüberschätzung.
Was hier noch gar nicht angesprochen wurde ist eigentlich der Alkohol auf Booten,
kenne auch 2 Spezis, von Beruf Polizisten und knallen sich auf See ne Tüte Halben rein und Brettern angetrunken über die Ostsee nach Dänemark.
Ich will aber kein Moralapostel sein, aber jeder sollte sich Fragen ob der Fisch es Wert ist sein Leben oder Schlimmer das der anderen zu Gefährden und halte den Schein für Notwendig selbst ich habe noch Sachen gelernt die ich nicht kannte.
Um jetzt auch noch die 5 PS Boote zu kritisieren, diese Dinger gehören auf den Baggersee und nicht an eine Fahrrinne auf der Ostsee, wie gerade jetzt zur Urlaubszeit wieder zu sehen war.Ich habe mir letztes Wochenende auf Langeland ein Boot gemietet, Einweisung nullinger, erst auf Nachfrage er schaute mich ganz blöde an, ich meine wenn ich ein neues Auto bekomme, erklärt mir der Händler auch den Wagen, obwohl ich mich mit Autos auskenne. Hier zählt aber auch nur das Geld, für 40 Euro am Tag keine Zeit mehr. ( Boot war aber super)
Naja früher habe ich das mit dem Schein anders gesehen, leider !!!!


----------



## Petrusautor (6. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Das mit dem Alkohol ist so eine Sache.
Die weit verbreitete Meinung "alle Skipper saufen" stimmt so nicht, ich würde eher sagen "Alle Skipper, die saufen, tun das nicht nur an Bord".
Mittlerweile ist das Bier im Alltag ja leider gesellschaftstauglich geworden, man trinkt es öffentlich, pur oder zum Essen, ohne Bier geht fast nix mehr.
Dabei sollte ganz klar sein, dass man alkoholisiert weder am Steuer eines Autos noch eines Bootes oder gar Schiffes etwas zu suchen hat. Ich hasse es auch, wenn ich am Fischteich auftauche und da sitzen ein paar "Angler" mit einer Kiste Bier am Teich.
Aber ohne Alkohol scheint heute ja gar nichts mehr zu gehen. #2 
Nicht, dass ich nicht auch mal etwas trinke, aber dann dort, wo ich es mir erlauben kann und nicht mehr ans Steuer eines wie auch immer gearteten Fahrzeugs muss.

"5PS-Renner":
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen, sollte daher aber auch wissen, wo die Grenzen dieser in Strömungsgewässern doch recht langsam manövrierenden Fahrzeuge liegt. Und jeder, der mittlerweile etwas größeres fährt, sollte das auch und sich darauf einrichten. Mit ein wenig Rücksichtnahme klappt das schon. Da ich aber auch weiß, wie schnell diese Kollegen durch Selbstüberschätzung in Situationen kommen, die nicht mehr beherrschbar sind, habe ich stets ein Auge auf sie und reagiere auf jedes verdächtige Handzeichen, Winken oder auf kleine Boote, bei denen die Motorabdeckung hochgenommen wurde.


----------



## fly-martin (6. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo

Es gibt Leute die machen den Schein / die Scheine weil sie ein Boot mieten / chartern wollen.....
und es gibt Leute die machen die Kurse um es zu lernen!

Wo sonst kann man die ganzen Dinge wie Seemanschaft, Navigation usw. denn sonst lernen? 

Natürlich kann man Jahrelang praktisch fahren - wär mir auch recht - aber ich informier mich gerne vorher!! über diese Dinge. Ich halte die Scheine auch für teuer, aber ich habe die Kursen mehrmals gemacht und erst dann die Prüfung abgelegt. Wir haben schon viele Bekanntschaften und Freunde bei den Lehrgängen und den Törns kennengelernt - und lesen trotzdem noch öfter in den Unterlagen.

Eines sollte man im Boot aber unbedingt tun : Rücksichtnehmen und mitdenken!

Nur ein Narr unterschätz die See!!


----------



## Capreolustix (7. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Habe meine Scheine mitten im Vogelsberg, weit weg vom Wasser, gemacht.
Übungsgewässer war sonntäglich der Rhein / Main.
Denke, es gibt auch in Thüringen die Möglichkeit, in einem Umkreis von 50/60 km ein Angebot zu finden.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 4 Jahren im Besitz von beiden Scheinen, leider habe ich noch kein
eigenes Boot aber das wird auch noch kommen.
Ich finde es auch sinnvoll, dass solche Fahrerlaubnisse gefordert werden. 
Somit werden zu mindest Grundkenntnisse vermittel und die Erfahrung wird 
das Übrige dazu tun.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Macker (9. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Moin Moin
Ich denke der Führerschein ist Überflüssig.
Habe selber seit ca.20 ahren Boote und fahre vov März bis September in der Kieler Bucht zum Angeln.
Angefangen habe Ich mit nem Segelboot ohne Mast mit 5Ps Mak Ab.
Heute habe Ich einen 6Meter Kutter mit" Gedrosselten" 12 Ps Diesel Ib.
Aber wenn Ich mir bei uns im Hafen die Anlege und Ablegemanöver von einigen Geprüften ansehe,da kann Ich locker mithalten auch ohne Schein.
Kompass Gps und Rettungsmittel haben nichts mit nem Schein zutun.
Für Metrologische Fragen gehe mal eine Saison mit nem Fischer mit der zeigt dir sachen auf die man Achten muss dass können die wenigsten Schulen Vermitteln.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lachsy (9. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Macker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> Ich denke der Führerschein ist Überflüssig.
> Habe selber seit ca.20 ahren Boote und fahre vov März bis September in der Kieler Bucht zum Angeln.
> Angefangen habe Ich mit nem Segelboot ohne Mast mit 5Ps Mak Ab.
> ...


Richtig Autofahren lernste doch auch erst nach der Prüfung oder?
Der Führerschein besteht ja nichtnur aus Anlegen und Ablegen

Habe letztens im fernsehn ein bericht gesehn, von Macpom . Die leute die sich die Führerscheinfreien boote mieten. wenn man das gesehn hat kannste nur mit dem kopf schütteln . Ich finde den führerschein richtig. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde den führerschein richtig.
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Und wichtig !!!
Ich weiss auch nicht mehr alles aber der "SBF-KÜSTE" macht einen auch nicht dümmer.
Die Skandinavier ziehen auch schon langsam nach.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Macker
Nicht alle leben an der Küste und können täglich irgendwie rausfahren und kennen einen Fischer und und und....
Die meisten Menschen leben im Binnenland und haben nicht die Stunden um sich auf größere Dinge vorzubereiten. Die fragen dann hier im Board, wo gibts FS freie Boote zu mieten, tun das und ab gehts in die See. Was dann manchmal passiert, können wir doch jedes Jahr nachlesen. Dann werden hier wieder Trauerkommentare getippt, Beileidsthreads eröffnet usw. Das passiert natürlich auch den FS Inhabern
Als ich 1972 mein erstes Boot auf Langeland gemietet habe, hatte ich "0" Ahnung. Die
Einweisung bezog sich auf: Ball aufpumpen, Startstellung des Gashebels, Vorwärts - Rückwarts und Anlasserseil betätigen. Dort bei der Tonne könnt ihr anfangen zu angeln.
Wir waren 2 Boote. Irgendwann ging meins nicht mehr. Motor lief, aber kein Vortrieb.
Das 2. Boot zog uns rein. Es war der Scherbolzen... Keine Ahnung.

Ich bin für den Führerschein. Möglichst für jeden Motor. Dieser FS freie Bereich bringt
eigentlich erst die Diskussionen in Gang und die "kleinen Tricks". Der Angelschein wird doch auch akzeptiert. Wenn sich jemand also wirklich als Bootsangler fühlen will und das zu seinem Hobby erhebt, weiß ich nicht, warum der FS nicht sein soll.

Was soll denn der Sohn des Berufsfischers sagen, der jeden Tag mit dem Vater rausfährt und das Boot in wirklich jeder Situation beherrscht? Er darf es ja auch fahren, wenn der Vater dabei ist. Auch er muß den Schein machen, wenn er allein fahren will!


----------



## Yupii (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

ich habe mir gerade die Theorie für den Bootsführerschein Binnen/See besorgt und werde im Winter kräftig pauken. Es ist mir auch lieber, auch wenn ich selten dazu komme, zu wissen wie man sich mit einem Boot auf See zu verhalten hat.

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Yupii (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

noch vergessen:

natürlich gibts dann auch die Prüfung. Bei uns in der Umgebung haben wir einige Ausbildungsstätten und nicht mal so teuer.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## ThorstenECN (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen was die Scheine für See und Binnen so in etwa kosten?


----------



## Coachman (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Kommt drauf an wo Du die machen willst.
Ich denke mal so mit übern Daumen 500€ für SBF See und Binnen bist Du dabei.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Yupii

Soweit ich weiß, bist du nicht verpflichtet irgendeine Fahrschule zu besuchen. Theoretisch kann man die ganze Geschichte selbst lernen und sich dann zur Prüfung anmelden. Der DMJV oder auch der ADAC können dir sicher Prüfungsorte nennen.
Allein die Praxis (Knoten, Fahrmanöver, Seekarten pp ) machen natürlich in der gruppe mehr Spaß und man lernt den einen oder anderen Trick. Es sind auch keine Fahrstunden mit irgendwem vorgeschrieben - nur dass du die notwendigen Manöver fahren kannst.


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Coachman schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an wo Du die machen willst.
> Ich denke mal so mit übern Daumen 500€ für SBF See und Binnen bist Du dabei.



Meine Frau fängt Ende des Monat´s mit dem SBFS See an.  #v  VHS Gebühr € 70.- plus Lehrmaterial + Fahrstunden + Prüfung. Ich denke das werden zum Schluß so ca. 250.- Teuro´s werden.


----------



## Stingray (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Moin Moin

Ich habe beide Scheine. Den Binnenschein und Segelschein A habe ich mit 15 Jahren gemacht. Meine Eltern hatten eine Jacht. Ich bin von Geburt an auf dem Wasser aufgewachsen, da ist sowas natürlich ein selbstgänger. Dann kam Jugendkutter- und Jollensegeln. Ja, und dann Disco und Frauen :e :q . Segeln Ade !!! Heute habe ich keine Zeit mehr für das Segeln. Habe aber vor Sechs Jahren meinen Sportbootführerschein mit Signalmittelschein gemacht. Einfach nur so zum Spaß. Was man hat, das hat man. Ob ich Ihn brauche ? Nun, ich kann mir jetzt jedes Boot, wo und wann und egal wieviel PS, zum Angeln ausleihen. Oder eins kaufen. Und das ist ein schönes Gefühl #6  ! Und wer weiß, ob man in der Eu nicht bald überall einen brauch ? Kann mir jetzt egal sein :q !!!

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

@ Alle Scheinbesitzer

Mal Hand aufs Herz. Wer kennt denn noch von Euch alle Regeln, Beleuchtungen ( Schlepp-, Schubverband, Bagger, Fischerboote usw.),Tonnen usw. ????????:q 

Wenn die Waschpo. kommt, kann man sich ja wieder erinnern :e :q .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich kenne auch nicht mehr alle Regeln und Vorschriften. #t 
Aber dafür fängt ja jetzt meine Frau mit dem Schein an  :m


----------



## Trollvater (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Dolfin  #r  #6  #6 
Nicht alle leben an der Küste und können täglich irgendwie rausfahren und kennen einen Fischer und und und.... #4 

100 %  RICHTIG !!

Anders lautende Aussagen stärken nur manche Leute ( Binnenländer usw.) in Ihrem Wahn / Selbstüberschätzung !!

Ich fahre schon ewig nach Scandinavien,dort benutze ich auch immer Boote.
Meinen Bootsschein habe ich vor einem Jahr gemacht,ich dachte auch ich hätte Bootsfahren drauf.Um es kurz zu machen,es gab jede Menge Neuland
und ich bin Froh das ich ihn gemacht habe.In Norwegen schleppe ich eigentlich in jedem Urlaub Leute die draußen auf dem Meer liegen blieben in den nächsten Hafen.Wenn ich bedenke wie es in diesen Situationen oft mit dem Wetter bestellt war bekomme ich heute noch Gänsehaut.Da feiert mancher  eigentlich seinen neuen Geburtstag.
 :a  :a Gruß Trollvater  :s  :s


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

So ist es, Trollvater!

Niemand will hier jemandem den Spaß verderben. Wir wollen alle zusammen Spaß haben.
Das Meer ist so groß. Es geht nicht darum jemanden dort weg zu ekeln. Du weißt, was ich meine!


----------



## Coachman (11. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau fängt Ende des Monat´s mit dem SBFS See an. #v VHS Gebühr € 70.- plus Lehrmaterial + Fahrstunden + Prüfung. Ich denke das werden zum Schluß so ca. 250.- Teuro´s werden.


Wenn Du ne VHS in der Nähe hast die sowas anbietet. Bei uns haben die nur Ikebana für Einarmige oder Feng Shui für Alle im Angebot. 
Oder irgendwelche Kinderkram Computerkurse. ;+


----------



## Petrusautor (11. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Yupii
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, bist du nicht verpflichtet irgendeine Fahrschule zu besuchen. Theoretisch kann man die ganze Geschichte selbst lernen und sich dann zur Prüfung anmelden. Der DMJV oder auch der ADAC können dir sicher Prüfungsorte nennen.
> Allein die Praxis (Knoten, Fahrmanöver, Seekarten pp ) machen natürlich in der gruppe mehr Spaß und man lernt den einen oder anderen Trick. Es sind auch keine Fahrstunden mit irgendwem vorgeschrieben - nur dass du die notwendigen Manöver fahren kannst.




Wenn ich mir das vorstelle, allein den trockenen Stoff zu pauken - nein, danke!
Den Spaß an der Sache bringt's doch erst, wenn der Lehrgangsleiter aus der Praxis anschauliches Beispielmaterial (Geschichten) zum Besten gibt. Oftmals verbergen sich auch hinter den Bestimmungen und Paragraphen Dinge, an die man so einfach nicht gedacht oder sie falsch interpretiert hat.
Da lobe ich mir  doch den erfahrenen Kapitän, Lotsen, Seefunker oder Funkstellen-Bediensteten, der einen anschaulichen Theorie-Unterricht abhält, der richtig Spaß macht und bei dem man anhand von Fallbeispielen auch hinter die Kulissen schauen kann.


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*



			
				Coachman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ne VHS in der Nähe hast die sowas anbietet. Bei uns haben die nur Ikebana für Einarmige oder Feng Shui für Alle im Angebot.
> Oder irgendwelche Kinderkram Computerkurse. ;+




Unsere VHS bietet neben "Modellieren mit Kartoffelslat" und anderem Schwachsinn ab und zu auch vernünftige Kurse an |supergri


----------



## Petrusautor (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Alles ist eine Sache von Angebot und Nachfrage:
Gibt es keine Nachfrage, gibt es auch kein Angebot!
Ihr solltet Eure VHS ruhig mal in dieser Beziehung fordern, denn schließlich finanziert ihr sie ja durch eure Steuern.
Sollen sie doch mal so etwas auf die Beine stellen. In Verbindung mit ortsansässigen Segelvereinen müsste das doch klappen.
Hier ein Beispiel aus Bremen :

VHS- Führerschein für Bootssportler
HB-NORD. Innerhalb von 24 Unterrichtsstunden können Interessierte den Sportbootführerschein binnen mit Segeln (A-Schein) erwerben. Möglich ist das im Rahmen eines Kurses der VHS Bremen-Nord. Die Teilnahmegebühr beträgt 95 Euro, dazu fallen weitere Gebühren in Höhe von 360 Euro
an. Anmeldungen und weitere Informationen unter Telefon
361- 7319/80. (eb) (Quelle: Weser Report vom 12.09.04)


Das gleiche gibt es hier auch für Motorboote See und Binnen.


----------



## leuchtwurm (12. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Die grundsätzliche Frage erübrigt sich für mich, da ich auf einer Insel lebe und fast ausschlieslich mit dem Boot zum angeln fahre.
 Natürlich habe ich einen Bootsführerschein. Dafür darf ich kein Auto bewegen, da sich die Gelegenheit zum "normalen" Führerschein noch nicht ergeben hat.

 Ich würde keinem Norwegenangler grundsätzlich zu einem Bootsführerschein raten, wenn das Angelgebiet irgendwo im geschützten Fjord liegt und nicht ständig Berufsschifffahrt rumkurvt.
 Viel wichtiger ist m.E. , das man sich mit der Technik vertraut macht. Was tun wenn der Motor nicht anspringt? Seenotsignale an Board?
 Habe hier auf Helgoland schon lustige Sachen erlebt, wenn z.B. der Motor ausgegangen ist und man den Eigner fragt ob vielleicht der Brennstofffilter verstopft ist. |kopfkrat  Brennstofffilter? Wo sitzt denn der?

 Das wichtigste "Was kann ich dem Boot bei welchem Wetter zumuten?" lernt man nicht bei der Prüfung, sondern nur aus eigener Erfahrung.

  Gruß aus der Nordsee, Jens.


----------



## Petrusautor (14. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Jens,

schön, mal jemanden von den "Hummerklippen" zu hören. Beinahe unvorstellbar für einen Festländer, welche "Gewichtung" die Führerscheine auf einer Insel haben.
Obwohl ich ein 7,5  m-Boot fahre, reichte die Traute bislang nicht aus, den Sprung zum "Roten Felsen" zu wagen. Na gut, komme ich gelegentlich mal wieder mit dem Seebäder-Schiff.
Die besten Grüße an die "Seeräuber-Nachfahren" und alle die, die mein Vorbild James Krüss kennen.
 #6


----------



## Zanderman (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hi , die Preise sind in Relation zu NRW o.k. (Praxisstunde = 45 min = 70Teuronen)
wünsche Dir viel Spass und das du einen Ausbilder hast ,der dir was beibringen will . Meiner hat mir bleibende Eindrücke für´s Leben vermitteln können .....


----------



## Freelander (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo!
Ich habe einen 5PS AB an meinem 4m GFK Boot,und habe noch keinen Bootsschein See.Ich würde aber gerne einen machen,damit ich auf einen größeren umsteigen kann.
Weiß jemand wo ich einen Bootsschein See machen kann,der auch erschwinglich ist im Bereich Lübeck oder sonst wo in Ost-Holstein?
Ich habe schon Preißauskünfte von 325.-Euro bekommen,liegt das im Normalbereich oder ist das zu teuer?
Ich weiß der Sicherheit wegen sollte nichts zu teuer sein,aber man kann ja trotzdem mal ein paar Auskünfte einholen,oder?

Marc-Andrée


----------



## trond (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich habe jetzt ganz lange hier gelesen. Darf ich einige Frage stellen?

Warum haben bei uns die Touristen ganz selten eine Redningsweste an?
Warum muss ich so oft Boote von Touristen in den Hafen schleppen? Manchmal treffe ich welche 3 oder 4 Seemeilen vor der Kueste. Die haben nur 4PS nach aussen. Haben die auch so einen Fuehrerschein?
Ich habe keinen. Ich fahre ein Boot mit 60 PS. Wenn ich weiter auf das Meer als 4 Seemeilen møchte dann fahre ich mit dem Boot meines Vaters. Das ist viel grøsser und hat 160PS. Ich fahre bei zuviel Wind nicht auf das Meer. Sehe dann aber immer kleine Boote mit Touristen die trotzdem los fahren. Manchmal sogar mit Kindern im Boot.
Ich verstehe das nicht. Ist Angeln wichtiger als das Leben?
Dieses Jahr ist nur ein Boot verloren gegangen. Die 2 Menschen hat man nicht wieder gefunden. Im letzten Jahr waren es 3 Menschenleben in unseren Bezirk.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Trond,
du hast mit Deinen Bemerkungen uneingeschränkt Recht. Du lebst in Dänemark, wie ich
sehe. Dort wohnt niemand mehr als 50km vom Meer entfernt und die Tradition Meer und der Umgang damit ist den meisten Menschen mit in die Wiege gelegt. Aber auch bei
Dänen hab ich schon Unvernunft und Leichtsinn gesehen. Das Thema Bootsführerschein
muß man in Deutschland etwas anders betrachten, da hier niemand einen 160 PS Motor benutzen darf, der keinen Führerschein hat. Wenn er also Boot fahren will und keinen Führerschein hat, darf er nur bis 5PS motorisiert sein.
Ich bin der Meinung, das ein 5 PS Motor nicht für das wirkliche Meeresfischen geeignet
ist. Die Vermietung dieser kleinen Boote zeigt nicht an, das man damit überall hinfahren kann. Die Boote, die ich mit diesen kleinen Motoren bewegen kann, sind dann auch entsprechend leicht. Aber das ist nicht der Hauptgrund, der für den Führerschein spricht:
Viele Leute in Deutschland wohnen weit vom Meer entfernt und kommen oft mit 30 oder
40 Jahren das erste Mal ans Meer und wollen dann angeln. Für viele bedeutet die Bootsmiete auch ein großer Betrag, der sich "rentieren" muß - in Fisch. Also werden dann Risiken eingegangen, die leider immer wieder dazu führen, daß Menschen sterben
müssen. Sie haben *jetzt* ein Boot gemietet, haben *jetzt* Urlaub und wollen *jetzt* Fische fangen. Offenbar ist unsere All-inclusive-Gesellschaft oder Vollkasko-Mentalität nicht mehr bereit hinzunehmen, daß irgendetwas Heute und sofort nicht geht. Wenn man Weihnachten frische Erdbeeren haben kann - warum soll man nicht immer angeln???
Ich hoffe dann immer, das es den Ausbildern gelingt, den Fahrschülern eindringlicher als
wir es in Diskussionsforen können, beizubringen, was geht und was nicht geht. Dafür muß der Führerschein einfach sein.


----------



## trond (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Nei Dolfin, ich lebe in Norwegen /Sørnorge
Ich bin am Rosfjord / Grønsfjord aufgewachsen und wohne jetzt bei Flekkefjord.
Ich wunder mich immer ueber die wenige Angst die viele Leute vor dem Meer haben. Ich spreche viel mit deutschen Touristen um eure Sprache besser zu lernen. Wenn ich dann frage, warum sie keine Rednigsweste anhaben, wird mir oft gesagt: ich kann doch schwimmen.
Die Einstellung ist bestimmt deswegen so weil die meisten von euch nicht am Meer wohnen. Da hast du bestimmt recht.
Ich versuche den Leuten immer zu erklaeren: 
Das Boot treibt mit 2 bis 3 knop (Knoten?) so schnell schwimmen die vielleicht bei Olympia. Die haben aber keine Sachen an und das Wasser ist kein 15 grad warm.

Ich hoffe nur das viele so einen Kurs machen. Wenn ich mit meinem Boot auf das Meer fahre dann eigentlich zum Angeln. Und nicht zum Abschleppen.

Ich danke dir fuer die Erklaerung Dolfin.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Alles klar, Trond,
war nicht mit Absicht, dich nach Dänemark zu stecken. Aber ich glaube, es ist bei euch das gleiche mit der Bootstradition.
Vielleicht erklärt es ja auch deine Frage, wenn ich dir sage, dass in Deutschland viele die Rettungsweste als Schwimmweste bezeichnen. Das liegt dann ganz dicht bei den Schwimmflügeln der Kinder.... :m 
Wenn dann der Bootsvermieter Westen mitgibt, setzen sich die Herren Angler mit ihren Hintern drauf, weil ihnen die Bootssitze zu kalt sind  |uhoh:


----------



## trond (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ist nicht schlimm. Ob Daene oder Nordmann. Hauptsache nicht svenske :q 

Ich habe schon mit 5 Jahren ein eigenes Boot gehabt. Ich waere aber nie aus dem Bjørnevågflu herausgefahren. Nicht weil es verboten gewesen war. Das war es nicht. Ich wusste das dahinter fuer mein Boot zu gefaerlich ist. 
Fuer uns gilt: Am Meer immer die Rettungsweste anhaben. Schon wenn man am Bootsanleger ist. Fuer Kinder bis 14 Vorschrift.
Ich glaube es macht viel aus wenn man hier lebt. Das Meer kann richtig grausam sein. Es gab auch schon situationen wo ich richtig angst hatte. Ich møchte das nicht wieder erleben. Das letzte mal war es ein Wetterwechsel in 10 Minuten von fast Windstille auf 20 m/s. Passiert, jetzt vor 2 Wochen. Ich war schon mit vollgas auf dem Heimweg. Ich musste mich mit dem Livebelt sichern. Die letzte Seemeile hatte ich staendig Funkkontakt mit der Kuestenwache.  Gut wenn man die kennt.
Wenn ich mir dann so ein kleines Boot vorstell.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Trond, ich kann dir nur beipflichten. Leichtsinn kostet Menschenleben! Ich fahr seit 1986 jährlich nach Norge und mach jetzt trotzdem den Küstenschein. Wenn auch vieles bekannt ist, glaub ich trotzdem noch lernen zu können.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Der Bootsführerschein nützt ohne Verstand garnix.
Ich habe auch Bootsführerscheine, aber meine beste Lebensversicherung
ist mein Respekt vor der See und eine gute Vorbereitung jeder Ausfahrt.
Ahoi Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich bin vom Bergsteigen (Fels- und Eistouren bis auf Mont Blanc etc,) sehr  sensibilisiert was  Sicherheit und Ausrüstung betrifft. Genauso handhabe ich das auch mit Norge! Von daher kann ich deiner Aussage bezüglich des Verstandes nur zustimmen. Hoffe du meinst nicht mich damit!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Moin,Moin
ich werde auf jeden Fall wen die Zeit reif ist den Bootsführerschein machen. :g


----------



## Petrusautor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Trond,

es ist für Leute, die nicht von der Küste kommen, schwer einzuschätzen, wie gefährlich Wellen sein können. Sie wissen nicht, dass aus leichtem Seegang, der eben noch dein Boot sanft geschaukelt hat, innerhalb von Minuten meterhohe Wellen entstehen können. Auch sehen die Wellen, die sie vom Strand her kennen anders aus. Sie sind lang gezogene Wellenkämme, über die ein Boot relativ sicher hinweg kommt. Kurze Kreuz- oder Grundseen, die zwischen steilen Felsenküsten entstehen, wo die Welle sich nicht auslaufen kann, kennen sie nicht, und das größte ist tatsächlich, in ihrem Urlaub * d e n  F i s c h* zu fangen. 
Je länger ich mit meinem 7,5 m-Kajütkreuzer (84 PS) fahre, umso mehr weiß ich, dass ich ab 4 beaufort da draussen nichts mehr zu suchen habe. Dann aber fangen die Segler erst an und sehen doch toll aus, wenn sie mit schäumender Bugwelle durch die Meterwelle schießen.
Welcher Binnenländer kennt schon die Unterschiede? Boot ist Boot, oder?

Dafür gibt es aber auch die Leute von der See, die in die Berge fahren und Klettertouren mit Sandalen oder ganz leichten Turnschuhen machen wollen. Auch die können die Gefahr nicht einschätzen.


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich werde den BFS-See machen, vieleicht schon im nächsten Winter! #6


----------



## pechi24 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Der Schein allein wird keine Leben retten. Es wird immer solche und solche geben, wie beim Auto auch.

Zwar lernt man dort eine Menge nützlicher Dinge, die einem auf See helfen können, aber wenn die nötige Portion Angst fehlt, dann nützt das auch nichts.

Ich hänge zu sehr am Leben und wenn ich mir bewusst mache wie lange ich bei 5 Grad Ostseetemperatur im Wasser aushalten kann dann komme ich ins Grübeln.

Deshalb fahre ich nie allein raus, bleibe lieber weiter unter Land und ziehe mir einen Floater an. Man sollte den zweiten Mann auch immer kurz in die Motortechnik einweisen, denn wenn man selbst über Bord geht, dann nützt einem der eigene Schein auch nichts.

Vielleicht muss man an den Slipanlagen mal Bilder von Wasserleichen aufstellen oder die Zahl der Ertrunkenen auf einer Tafel aktualisieren. Kein Fisch ist es wert auch nur ein Fünkchen des eigenen Lebens zu riskieren.


----------



## guifri (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

"Deshalb fahre ich nie allein raus, bleibe lieber weiter unter Land und ziehe mir einen Floater an. Man sollte den zweiten Mann auch immer kurz in die Motortechnik einweisen, denn wenn man selbst über Bord geht, dann nützt einem der eigene Schein auch nichts."

Das lernt man aber auch beim SBF, dass man das tun sollte...


----------



## heinzrch (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo,

bin Landratte (Bayern) und habe keinen Schein. Da  meine Obergrenze beim Boot bei 3 - 4m liegt, bzw. der Motor gut transportierbar sein muß (also max. ein Führerscheinfreier 6er, mit ca. 38 kg) mache ich keinen Schein.
Ich halte es aber trotzdem für unabdingbar, die wichtigsten Seezeichen (binnen oder See, je nachdem wo man fährt), die Knoten und die Physik zum Bootsfahren zu kennen.
Die habe ich mir selbst angeeignet (Binnen, auf See fahre ich nicht). Beim Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt gibt es (zumindest hier in Bayern) eine vorzügliche Broschüre, wo das meiste wichtige drinsteht (nicht alles...!).
Auf See (Norge) z.B. halte ich gute Kenntnisse in Navigation (nicht GPS bedienen können!) für überlebenswichtig.
Wenn ich an die Boardreise letzes Jahr nach Arvik zurückdenke, rollts mir jetzt noch die Zehnägel auf: die meisten ohne Schwimmweste, ohne Navigationskenntnisse und bis zum Horizont rausgefahren.....
Ich denke, ein gesunder Menschenverstand und die Fähigkeit Gefahren einschätzen zu können sind wichtiger als ein Stück amtliches Papier).
Wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde, würde ich aber nen Schein machen.


----------



## Petrusautor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo Richard,
würde einen Bayern nicht automatisch als "Landratte" bezeichnen. Vielleicht als Angehörigen der Gebirgsmarine?   :q   Sicher hast Du recht, nicht in allen Fällen muss man den Schein haben, aber er gibt Dir auch ein wenig Sicherheit, wenn Du mal in einen Bootsunfall verwickelt sein solltest.
Kein Schein - kein Skipper!
Hast Du einen Schein, wird jeder Richter ein gewisses Grundwissen voraussetzen und Dich nicht automatisch als unwissend oder unfähig einstufen.

Wenn ich an die süddeutschen Gewässer denke, so muss ich gestehen, die sind auch nicht ganz ohne. Ich habe mal am Bodensee erlebt, wie die Sturmwarnsignale zu blinken anfingen. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein! Innerhalb von Minuten kochte der See und wilde Brecher schlugen gegen die Ufermolen von Meersburg. Und wenn ich an den Oberrhein oder die Donau denke, da sollte man auch schon etwas mehr als nur Revierkenntnis haben und Motorkunde beherrschen.


----------



## Dani_CH (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hi,

Auch ich besitze die beiden Scheine,- obwohl ich gezwungener Massen als Schweizer- ein Binnenfischer bin.

Unsere Voralpenseen sind trotzdem als gefährliche Gewässer insbesondere- beim berühmten Föhn (lokaler Fallwind der Alpennordseite mit 8-10 BF)- der urplötzlich auftreten kann, nicht ganz ohne. Auch hier gilt folgendes:

Ein Boot sollte bei uns über 5m Länge haben (Breitengradabhängig von wegen Tal zwischen den Wellen..)

Da dies keine kleine Pötte mehr ist, braucht es eine entsprechende Motorisierung.  Es ist in meinen Augen unverantwortlich, Botte bereits dieser Grössenordnung, welche bei Bootsvermietern durchaus erhältlich sind, mit einer Motorisierung von 5 PS auszustatten. Dass taugt bestenfalls für Badeteichwetter.

Auf meinem Boot besitze ich einen 70PS Aussenborder- und einen kleinen 5PS Motor für die Scheichfahrt zum Schleppen.

Des Weiteren bin ich der Meinung dass es aus verkehrstechnischer Sicht mehr als nötig währe, wenn auch "Freizeitkapitäne" mehr Ahnung von den Vorschriften und Sicherheitsbestimmungen hätten. Was nützt mir der gesetzte "Weisse" Schlepp-Ball- wenn der "A" hinter oder neben mir keine Ahnung hat, dass er z.Bsp. hinten einen Abstand von 150m- und seitlich von 50m einzuhalten hat?

Ich bin kein Gegener von strengeren Vorschriften diesbezüglich. Es könnte viele Leute vor dem sicheren Tode retten.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## heinzrch (7. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

hab ich nen Schein und fahr z.B. in Norwegen mit 4 Mann in einem Boot bin ich automatisch der Skipper. Und habe die Verantwortung, für Leute, die im Parka Hochseefischen wollen.
Gruß an alle von der Oktoberreise Arvik......


----------



## H.Uwe (8. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

#h Ich hab auch beide Scheine, obwohl ich 800 km von der Ostsee weg
bin. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Schein Pflicht werden für jedes Boot.
Mann kann ach mit 5 PS viel Blödsinn machen und in Lebensgefahr geraten.
Was mich aber an den Mietbooten stört, warum ist selbst bei stärkeren 
Booten kein kleiner Hilfsmotor vorhanden. Wenn der Motor seinen Geist 
aufgibt soll mal jemand ein 5m Boot bei ablandigem Wind ans Ufer rudern.
Selbst bei geringer Entfernung zum Ufer aussichtslos.
Dann ruf mal einer per Handy hilfe wenn er noch nicht einmal (selbst wenn Seekarte vorhanden) seine Pos. angeben kann.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

habe hier KEINEN da auch kein Boot in der Größe...mache ihn wohl auch nicht.
In den USA hab ich den Schein jedoch in 2004 gemacht weils besser war!


----------



## siegbert (28. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo ,

ich habe auch beide Scheine ,finde ich sehr wichtig denn wer auf der Straße fährt braucht ja auch einen Führerschein und so ist ja auf dem Wasser auch.
war beim Bund Fahrlehrer und Fahrlehrer Wasser und Prüfer.
man sollte sich schon einigermaßen auskennen wenn man mit dem Boot auf dem wasser ist,habe selbst auch ein boot .


----------



## Norgefahrer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Hallo jetzt könnt Ihr mich auch Steinigen,aber ich habe keinen Schein (für Boote)und fahre allerdings auch nur in Norwegen mit einem Boot rum.Da in Norwegen ist das alles kein Problem (wie ja die meißten von euch wissen),aber hier in Deutschland ist es natürlich anders  |gr:  Hier brauch man ja wirklich für alles einen Schein  #4 
Das fängt doch schon beim Angeln an und ich bin früher doch auch ohne Schein angeln gegangen,ich will es mal so audrücken:*DER DEUTSCHE STAAT BRAUCHT GELD  * und da wird denen noch einiges einfallen damit man wieder für irgendwas einen Schein machen muß.
So ein Schein (für was auch immer) ist doch nur soviel Wert,wie die Person die ihn besitzt   
Ist doch bei Auto oder Motorrad genau das selbe,wenn der Fahrer einen Schein hat,aber keinen Verstand,was nützt dann so ein Schein  |kopfkrat 

Also meine Meinung dazu ist: Es gibt Leute die haben einen Schein und sind schlimmer als manche Leute,die keinen Schein haben.Also dreht es wie Ihr wollt,aber am Ende zählt nur die Vernunft  #6


----------



## Matt_CDN (29. März 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein? Was soll ich damit!*

Ich lebe in einem Land in dem (noch) gar kein Bootsschein erforderlich ist fuer Boote ueber 4m.

Scheine wie in deutschland gibt es hier eigentlich nicht ... Ich habe dennoch den schein den es gibt gemacht. Der test war ein witz.

Ich bin gegen den vorschriftenwahn aber etwas wissen und koennen sollte man schon haben bevor man aufs wasser gelassen wird. Gesunder menschenverstand ist aber auch mit allen scheinen nciht zu ersetzen.

Ich bin bis kuerzlich meine 6m/200 PS ohne Bootsschein gefahren (legal).

Wie gesagt mit oder ohne schein sollte es selbstverstaendlich sein sich so viel wissen wie moeglich anzueignen und vorsicht und gesunden menschenverstand einzuseten.

Ich habe leute im wasser sterben sehen. Es ist nicht schoen und geht schneller als man denkt.


Matt

P.S.

Habe auch kein leuchtmittle schein (oder sowas), sowas gibts hier nicht. Fuehre aber SOLAS Raketen mit.

Habe auch kein Funkschein, habe aber ein VHF an bord. Ob man dazu ein schien hier braucht ist grauzone...

Fuer mich ist es selbstverstaendlich dass man sich fuer diese beiden dinge das noetige wissen aneignet und die geraete verantwortungsvoll einsetzt und nicht einfach drauflos funkt und feuert.


----------

